# Looking for a cheap wooden practice sword but with peculiar specs



## Delamare (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I have started taking lessons in Tog Chöd, which isn't really material arts but it does make use of wooden swords. My teacher gave me a wooden sword (which looks like a simple bokken to me) and complained that she had a hard time finding this type of specific practice sword. She ordered a bunch of them about 6 years ago in Taiwan but that address does not sell them any more.

The problem is that it has weird specs: it is only about 33"/85 cm long and weighs about 200gr. I searched and searched but I could not find a sword that matches these specs. I even looked on specialized websites from Taiwan but most practice swords are > 100cm and > 400gr. Can anybody give me a hint where I can buy this kind of wooden practice sword? I have attached a few pictures of my sword. It is a really simple wooden sword and should not be too expensive as my teacher wants to buy quite a few of them for practising with groups in 1-day workshops etc.

Thanks for your help and advise.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2017)

Practice Items - Vajrashop

This might be what you are looking for?

Quite intriguing though, what do you use the swords for?


----------



## Delamare (Jul 21, 2017)

Ah yes, I found that one too but you know, when you want to buy about 50 of them the price is really way too high. I am sure there must be addresses that have more affordable options.

Tog Chöd is not a contact sport or martial arts, it is more a kind of meditation with a sword as a guide. The idea behind it (originating from Tibetan Buddhism) is that you eliminate and cut through your negative thoughts, ideas, habits. It is a ritual, a dance with a 'form', a series of movements in a fixed sequences although there is also a freestyle version. This lady gives a nice performance of a part of it:





 .

The wooden sword is called the Wisdom Sword. Personally I also call it the Compassion Sword, Non-judgemental Sword, Unbiased Mirror Sword, Cut-the-Crap Sword, whatever the situation calls for


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2017)

Make em.


----------



## Delamare (Jul 22, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Make em.


Nah, I'm not good at that and I lack the proper equipment.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 23, 2017)

i am not trying to be demeaning in any way of your practice but i am having a hard time understanding why the shape and length matters to you.  in general specific schools of swordsmanship will have evolved with a particular style of sword, their sword size and shape are based on the techniques and underlying philosophy.  it appears that as you say, you are not a martial art. therefore there is no intention of actual combat,  we can then assume that the shape and size is meaningless because what you are doing is swinging a piece of wood for the sake of swinging a piece of wood and by doing so it is a meditation activity.  the meditation would be the same whether it be a bokken shaped piece of wood or a broom stick.  without intention there is no difference.
so why wouldnt you just find the cheapest piece of wood you can find and work with it.  for me i would find the closer to nature the wood is the more desireable rather than a composite or something manufactured.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2017)

I doubt that you'll find a bulk sales price easily.  You might contact the different people who sell them directly and see if they'll work with you on the price of a larger order, rather than simply ordering fifty from their shopping cart.  Another direction to look would be suppliers for Renaissance Fairs or cosplay...


----------



## Delamare (Jul 23, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i am not trying to be demeaning in any way of your practice but i am having a hard time understanding why the shape and length matters to you.  in general specific schools of swordsmanship will have evolved with a particular style of sword, their sword size and shape are based on the techniques and underlying philosophy.  it appears that as you say, you are not a martial art. therefore there is no intention of actual combat,  we can then assume that the shape and size is meaningless because what you are doing is swinging a piece of wood for the sake of swinging a piece of wood and by doing so it is a meditation activity.  the meditation would be the same whether it be a bokken shaped piece of wood or a broom stick.  without intention there is no difference.
> so why wouldnt you just find the cheapest piece of wood you can find and work with it.  for me i would find the closer to nature the wood is the more desireable rather than a composite or something manufactured.


I understand your point. I just started with TC and am following my teacher who says that a 100cm sword is too long (and from what I have learned so far I think she is right - there are certain movements during which you point the sword to the ground and with 100cm it would bury itself). You could say that every stick of the right size will do, but you also need to have a firm grasp of it and it should not be too light nor too heavy. Even though the sword is for the larger part 'just' a symbol, you still need it to be manageable.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 23, 2017)

Delamare said:


> Nah, I'm not good at that and I lack the proper equipment.



Get good at it. Buy a chisel.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 23, 2017)

otherwise.

30 Inch Pirate Cutlass Trailing-Point Blade Wooden Sword - Great for Cosplay or Halloween

Persian Prince Royalty Wooden Sword


----------

